
Would you accept cheaper rent in exchange for a monthly Amazon purchasing quota? - jger15
https://alexdanco.com/2019/06/12/would-you-accept-cheaper-rent-in-exchange-for-a-monthly-amazon-purchasing-quota/
======
Justsignedup
You forgot to mention the magic. If you have to spend 400 on Amazon for a 500
rent discount then Amazon has a forced monopoly. Nobody can compete. Today
there's at least the illusion of competition with Amazon, but in this scenario
there is none. Amazon just wins.

